# Destiny MMA: Fireworks



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 30, 2010

Level 4 Night Club,
Waikiki, Hawaii, United States 

Zane Kamaka (Guts n Glory) vs Dereck Stadler
Jonavan Visante (Team SYD) vs TBA
Elijah Manners (808 Alliance) vs Keoni Farm (Team 323, Maui)
Charles Hazlewood (Combat 50) vs Danny Lopez (Bulls Pen)
Dustin Kimura (Gracie Technics) vs Colin Mackenzie (Gods Army)
Koa Giddens (Combat 50) vs Pono Kuikahi (Hawaiian MMA, Hilo)
Toby "2quick" Misech (Penn Fitness & Training, Hilo) vs Max "lil evil" Holloway (Gods Army)
Racquel Paaluhi (Team Hakuilua) vs Kristen Jackobson (Pain Train)
Treston Rebaliza (ICG) vs Shaison Laupola (Gods Army)
Clayson Kealoha (Bad Intentions) vs Lucky Rosario (Bulls Pen)
Kimo Tatupu (94 Block) vs Lyle Guerzon (freelance)
Josh Kolii (freelance) vs Brandon Pai (Gods Army)
Terrance Taanoa (High Intensity) vs Scooter Butan (Pain Train)
Layton Pacheco (freelance) vs Micah Ige
Philip Akui vs Dwaine Uyeda (Team Outlaw)
Jai Troche (No Remorse/UFS) vs Wai P. (Team Outlaw)​


----------

